# Echternacher See (Luxemburg)



## Wicki 1983 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne frage? 
war von euch einer seit dem der See ein neuen Pächter hat angeln?
Könnte mir einer so ein paar Tipps für den See geben (Karpfentechnisch). 
Wäre echt nett

MFG


----------



## j4ni (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Echternacher See (Luxemburg)*

Moin,

ist eine Information aus zweiter Hand, aber ich habe in einem anderem Board gelesen, dass nur sehr vereinzelnd auf bestimmten Stellen gefangen wurden und auf den anderen Plätzen dann meist nichts. Die Fische sehr scheu auf Schnur(kontakt) reagieren sollen und dann die Stellen angeblich mehrere Tage meiden. Die Seite vom See kennst du ja wahrscheinlich?
Die Nachangel/Karpfenangelplätze sind alle auf dem Westufer und können vorab "gebucht" und reserviert werden ihr seid also sehr platzgebunden und habt vor Ort wenig Raum zum moven. Eine Vorabreservierung wird wohl sinn machen, da die anderen das wohl auch tun...
Alles in allem war das was ich bisher gelesen habe nicht sonderlich toll, aber wie gesagt alles aus zweiter Hand! Im Zweifelsfall den Pächter einfach mal anschreiben, der wird dir dann zwar auch seine Sicht der Dinge erzählen und ihr wisst ob ihr "buchen" solltet oder wie hoch der Druck zu der Zeit ist...


----------



## Wicki 1983 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Echternacher See (Luxemburg)*

hi,
jo die seite kenn ich, hinfahren werden wir auf jedenfall da wir schon für die CoE angemeldet sind (hab das gefühl das ich das bereue)! und hoffe jetzt nartürlich das hier jemand paar in tipps mich hat?
MFG


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Echternacher See (Luxemburg)*

@Wicki: lese dich doch mal im "Angeln in Luxemburg"- Thread n bisschen durch, da findest du alle Infos zu!


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Echternacher See (Luxemburg)*

PS: Seite 392 im angesprochenen Thread, klick auf den Link, da wirst du was sehen, was dir Hoffnung macht  ( Posting 5869 )


----------



## Wicki 1983 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Echternacher See (Luxemburg)*

jo das macht hoffnung^^ 

danke dir
mfg


----------

